# Any useful modifications



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

Ya'll would like sharin? Maybe, log craddles, bigger engine/pump or maybe it's a homemade unit. I'm sure we'd all like to make this chore as easy as possible and not so hard on the body.

Here's a few mods I made to my MTD 26 ton splitter
I added 1-1/4" pipe log racks, so I didn't have to keep pickin it up off the ground. I extended the splitter head 4" and the back stop 2 1/2".

And I also added a foot control, so I have two hands to work the wood. As I split mostly by myself. The hand control is still useable, as is the ability to stand it up vertically and tow it. I removed the "detent" ball and spring, so I could make it return as soon as you let off the pedal. There's a chain that's used for "short-stop" positioner. it allows you to set it at different lengths.

Next mod I'm gonna make is a weight bar for the tung, so it won't wanna flipp, when I split the biggins. I tossed around the idea of addin a log lift, but since I finally got a tractor with a loader (JD 950) I see no need, yet.


----------



## remarkb9vkq (Sep 22, 2010)

My log splitter hasn't grown up enough to handle the splitting maul yet however he tries! Would like to have a nice new fancy toy to split logs with someday tho. Them are some handy looking mods on yours.


----------

